# camo cake



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

I want to make a camo cake how can i mix that kids of greenest and brownest color if i know what color make brown.

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Start off with regular green and brown colors to get them darker add black, sounds like a bad idea I know but the black will darken and give you a more camo shade than the standard Wilton happy green.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Tammy, 

You want to use a decorating color paste like the Wilton line of cake decorating colors. The supermarket liquid colors will be difficult to use for what you want to do.

Look for the coloring in a speciality/gourmet food store or the larger JoAnn Fabric & Craft stores, even the Michaels craft stores some times have the Wilton line.


----------

